# 2012 Maxima SV+sports package=rough ride



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Test drove 2012 Maxima SV with sports package equiped with all season tires. The car felt like I was riding over expansion joints on the road. Has anyone experienced this? I was told that the summer tires would smooth out the ride but I can't find a dealer that has a car with sports package and summer tires.


----------



## jboldt (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the sv sport with the factory eagle RS-a's. I don't think the ride is too harsh but the tires are definitely shitty.


----------

